# Punch 84



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone have pictures of its current state?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

This chit again???


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Cali Image owns it


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> Cali Image owns it


Those who know...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

here it is, in mr.shades personal collection


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Dam that truck is definitely still awesome I'd like to see it laid out over a nice set of billet intros!!!


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone buy it and bring it to a modern state!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Its a about 4 miles from where i stay. Leroy and Kenny got a new bigger shop ill roll by tomorrow and take some current pics. Its still the same condition could show now in Vegas and take home some gold


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

This truck is dope as all get out!


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Dam all it need is a set of 24 inch intros and a bodydrop!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Dam all it need is a set of 24 inch intros and a bodydrop!!!!!


Go die.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

ill try to post pic i took pics about 3 weeks ago when i was at his shop out in calif


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Delhi. ? Right. Inside metal fab shop ?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Someone buy it and bring it to a modern state!!!!


Why ruin a legend?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on guys it's not ruining it it reigned as champ during its time. Why not bring it to a modern state and let it rule once again.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Cus no one really gives a fuck but joo


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Op is a dumbass


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Intro vistas with a fat lip in the back!!!' 3 inch bodydrop


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

82-REDRUM said:


> Delhi. ? Right. Inside metal fab shop ?


Yes sir. They are right off the highway almost in Livingston.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


BADASS OG CHAMP TRUCK


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

CHELADAS75 said:


> Yes sir. They are right off the highway almost in Livingston.


Ya nice dude he took us inside and showed us truck said he just got it back from Detroit museum


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

asasyn said:


> Dam all it need is a set of 24 inch intros and a bodydrop!!!!!


FUCK NO IT DONT >:[


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

82-REDRUM said:


> Ya nice dude he took us inside and showed us truck said he just got it back from Detroit museum


Where was it at in Detroit? Which muesum?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> FUCK NO IT DONT >:[


Fuck yeah it does it looks like outdated garbage right now


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

asasyn said:


> Fuck yeah it does it looks like outdated garbage right now


Nah just kidding still looks good but those wheels are hideous and it definitely needs to lay flat on the floor. It doesn't even look low when the cylinders are all the way down.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

In my eye's this truck is a piece of lowrider history. I am glad that it is still preserved and looks just like it did back in 90's. In my opinion if you want to see a bodydropped 4 linked truck riding on bags tucking 24's I would go read street trucks magazine.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Nah just kidding still looks good but those wheels are hideous and it definitely needs to lay flat on the floor. It doesn't even look low when the cylinders are all the way down.


Pic of ur car ?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Loved that truck till steve fernandez got ahold of it.. Strictly biz too..


----------



## nikkoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> here it is, in mr.shades personal collection


wow, excellent pics
http://www.centplay.com/affiliate/id_149/


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


man this waz my shit glad to see it again i use to carry this lowrider issue everywhere and tell people when i get older im going to build a truck like that...goodshit better yet awsome shit


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I liked the previous paint job,but it's definitely a bad ass truck.


----------



## TripleGold63 (Apr 10, 2011)

This truck is stilll sick.. are the chrome and gold spokes 17x9?


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

shows how much you about lowriders the truck doesnt need shit, get the fuck out of this web site


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I remember punch 84 being midnight blue with the same wheels and a custome bumper in the back. That was waaaay back though.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

mr shades goes ham


----------

